# Crazy BMW i9 Design Concept - Hot or Not?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Rumors have been floating around about BMW creating a successor to their M1 supercar for their 100th Anniversary in 2016. This vehicle could very well be an i9. The i9 would be a supercar based off of the popular i8, utilizing its carbon fiber tub, but replacing the current 1.5 liter turbo three cylinder with a more powerful 3 liter engine.

What will it look like? If you are one of those creative types, why wait to find out, design it yourself. There hasn't been much on what the i9 could look like, so 3d design artist Carlos Aliaga Pastor did just that, he created a model to show what he envisions BMW's i9 supercar to be. His vision is definitely a radical one, taking elements of the i8 to another level. The design is probably to bold for a road going BMW, but cool none the less. What do you think, is it hot or not?



_Source BoldRide_


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like Tater on steroids...:rofl:


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

NOT! Interesting that the OP used the word "tub". That's what it looks like - a hot tub on wheels with a bubble top on it. I wouldn't buy one for 20% of what they're likely to charge for it.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll take two.


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Fugly.


----------



## bigscore (Nov 26, 2007)

Tooo futeristic IMO...

I'd like to see something a little more "R8ish"


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

BMW needs to stop.
Edit: Sorry, Carlos Aliaga Pastor needs to stop.


----------



## Jimmy Choo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh!
Uglier than a Batmobile.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Jimmy Choo said:


> Ugh!
> Uglier than a Batmobile.


I thought it was the batmobile. N4S


----------



## Mel_Thompson (Feb 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, the front end looks like an aardvark.


----------



## rgustafson (Jan 7, 2015)

revamped or larger bmw emblem would work.


----------



## DrivenByF30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Not


----------



## Ramonito (May 10, 2014)

It's too futuristic. Does not like look a car anymore .


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

WTF, could they design something fuglier?


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

A 10 year old could.


----------



## tol4o (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my favorite M1 resurrection design


----------

